# Olympic Stars SI Swimsuit edition online



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hannah Teter is in it. Little girl all grown up and rocking a seriously hard body. Lindsey looking smoking as usual

Check it out...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gold post award


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Hannah is growing uglier with age though, wtf

Her body is bad though, pheww


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally the 2 other no names are better.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

very nice. I only took a look at the first page. Working sucks for things like this but I'll definitely have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Feeling inadequate now...thanks dick! lol I vote Claire but they all look great! Some of their faces in those pic's though.......not the best...maybe it's the gobs of make-up.....:dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nah, they just aren't that hot ( =

But top notch natural bodies


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah rockin bods fo sho. hey click on the body painted soccer gals for epic awesomeness, especially the brunette. sheesh.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Teter's into weightlifting, although it seems she's slacked off a little bit recently. I'm a giant sucker for delts on women. Not surprisingly, that's the first thing I noticed on her when I thumbed through the Burton catalog a few years ago.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lacy seems to be the only one that knew it was a swimsuit shoot. The rest could all use a tan.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I like how Vonn managed to get a sponsor logo into a swimsuit photo. I still hope she wins multiple golds this Olympics.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Lacy seems to be the only one that knew it was a swimsuit shoot. The rest could all use a tan.


i prefer em pale.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll be picking this one up for sure. Those soccer girlfriends are hot, and Clair Bidez not only rips, but is absolutely gorgeous as well. She can be my girlfriend any day.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Clair is HOT! :thumbsup:

near the end with the bed and bathroom scene is my favorite... I'm gonna wipe my drool off now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

meh. :dunno:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Clair for gold!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

No Kelly Clark?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hannah is def a butter face


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Hannah is def a butter face


Her make up is fine. It is SI, after all. Now one might argue she is a brown bag special.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Moar!!!!!!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

/thread


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Her make up is fine. It is SI, after all. Now one might argue she is a brown bag special.


That's what it means. Everything great about her...but her face


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

For all the pervs:
Somewhere around pic 27 in Hannah's shoot she is only wearing a mesh top, so you can see some NSFW nipple action:thumbsup:
And in the following pages, I've gotta say she has an AMAZING ass, I would definitely smash that 

That said, Clair Bidez looks great in this shoot, minus the outie bellybutton; my boy claims he hit it a while back, but none of us believe him; if he did may I say I'm green with envy, that girl is EFFING GORGEOUS


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

definitely gunna go with clair bidez


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

I was definitely impressed with Hannah:thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> For all the pervs:
> Somewhere around pic 27 in Hannah's shoot she is only wearing a mesh top, so you can see some NSFW nipple action:thumbsup:


Not seeing it


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Not seeing it


22, 23, and 24 Just a hint.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

She does have a rockin ass!


----------

